# WheyBolic Extreme 60



## getlean09 (Feb 23, 2008)

Have any of you ever used this? I picked some up today to add some more protien to my diet and for some better gains in the gym, just wanted to know how soon I should see the results....


----------



## NeverEnough (Feb 23, 2008)

ive used it for a while...i get chocolate...all ino is that its the shiznit...it tastes amazing and i feel good...i dont know if i see improvements in the gym that are directly related to it though


----------



## getlean09 (Feb 24, 2008)

So you are saying its worth the 60.00? I get the Cookies and Cream flavor it rocks!!!


----------



## NeverEnough (Feb 24, 2008)

i dont know if its entirely worth the 60...but with gold card at gnc and buy one get one 50% off alot of the times i still buy it....60 grams of super obsorbent protein with very little fat sounds good to me


----------

